
20 books to read during the 2017 summer holidays - soufron
https://medium.com/@soufron/20-books-to-read-during-the-2017-summer-holidays-260bab21e90a
======
severus
Only interesting book I could see was about Mesopotamia. The author's fear of
technical books is worrying - if you don't start reading hard at one point,
you never will. The list he has compiled will merely skim the surface of many
unrelated topics and make the author form uneducated biased opinions, since he
won't be getting into the gritty realitiesof the matters.

~~~
soufron
1\. If you really need to read technical books during your holidays, you're
probably a bad professional, with poor training, little network and worse
experience.

2\. If you think that authors like Robert Caro, Mencken, Patrick Bouchard, and
the others I mentioned will merely "skim the surface", you're uninformed and
need to get out of your bubble.

3\. If you don't begin reading other stuff than technical stuff, you'll end up
without education. Your choice.

4\. On a more positive note, what would be your list? I am curious.

